# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Thënia e ditës

## Agim Metbala

*- Çdo person që HEZITON  sukseset nga vetja i LARGON!*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*- Sali BERISHA – Edi RAMA – Ilir META = VULLKANI ETNA! 
(Pajtoheni me këtë ekuacion matematikor apo keni mendim ndryshe?)

@ Agim METBALA*

----------


## inez

Po te mos ekzistonin grate, diamanti do te ishte vetem nje gur i thjeshte..

----------


## trony

*Rëndësia e njeriut nuk matet me vendin që ai zë... Por me boshllëkun që krijon kur ai ikën..!*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*- Politikani dhe alpinisti, janë shumë të ngjajshëm – kurrë nuk u dihet si do e përfundojnë karrierën!

@ Agim METBALA*

----------


## Mr-Bledi

Ne e mohojmë që jemi të lodhur, e mohojmë kur jemi të frikësuar, mohjmë se sa keq e duam rrugën drejt suksesit. Dhe më e keqja, e mohojmë se jemi të pandreqshëm. Shohim cfarë duam ne të shohim dhe besojmë cfarë duam ne të besojmë, dhe funksionon. E gënjejmë veten aq shumë saqë dhe gënjeshtrat fillojnë të na duken si të vërteta. Mohojmë aq shumë saqë nuk arrijmë të njohim edhe të vërtetën kur na përplaset në fytyrë.

----------


## Endless

life begins at the end of your comfort zone  :shkelje syri:

----------


## e panjohura

*Lindja dhe vdekja na imponohen... mënyra e te jetuarit varet nga ne..!!*

----------


## Çaushi

*Dhuroja zemrën tënde vetëm dikujt...që nuk do të harrojë asnjëherë... sa me fat është që e ka atë...!*

----------


## Tipiku

Cfare nuk te vret te ben me te forte.

----------


## trony

*Të falësh, nuk do të thotë të harrosh...!

|Ismail Kadare*

----------


## Mr-Bledi

Shpesh jetet tona nuk shkojne ashtu sic duam dhe per kete shpesh i gjejme arsyet tjeterkund... Por duhet te pranojme se shpesh SHKAKTARET E VERTETE te kesaj gjendjeje jemi NE dhe vetem NE

----------


## e panjohura

*''Shqetesohu me shume per ndergjegjen sesa per reputacionin tend. Ndergjegja jote eshte ajo qe je ti, reputacioni yt eshte ajo qe te tjeret mendojne se ti je.
Dhe ajo qe te tjeret mendojne per ty, eshte problemi i tyre, jo i joti.''*

----------


## e panjohura

*Më duaj ose më urrej, të dyja janë në favorin tim ... Nëse më do, do jem gjithnjë në zemrën tënde, Nëse më urren do jem gjithmonë në mendjen tënde...!*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*- Rrena ka shijen e duhanit, së pari e idhët, derisa të bënë për vete, pastaj e shijshme e të bënë të mvarur përjetësisht!

@ Agim METBALA*

----------


## inez

Suksesi eshte aftesia per te kaluar nga nje deshtim ne tjetrin, pa e humbur entuziazmin.. 
Churchill..

----------


## e panjohura

_Mbaje mend...Gjate jetes tende do takosh shume maska dhe pak fytyra..!_

----------


## tutankamon

Nese do dike, lere te shkoje, nese kthehet te ka dashur perhere, nese jo, ska qene e thene te rrinit bashke!

----------


## e panjohura

_Nqs te thone se dashuria eshte nje enderr, enderro por mos u cudit nese zgjohesh duke qare._

----------


## tutankamon

Nese zgjohem duke qare do te thote qe nuk eshte nje enderr!!!

----------

